
A Mathematical Guide to the Best (And Worst) Ways to Lace Your Shoes - bfoks
https://www.amazon.com/Shoelace-Book-Mathematical-Guide-Worst/dp/0821839330
======
zimpenfish
I suspect Ian's Shoelace Site[1] probably has this covered.

(I use Train Track Lacing on my interview shoes. Looks good and evens out the
pressure.)

[1]
[https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/index.htm](https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/index.htm)

